# Gutter bond jumper line



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

cletis said:


> on 400 amp service what size bonding jumper do i need line side??? Chart?? I had a #2 failed


 
250.66


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

Hey, can i parallel 2-#2's to get a 1/0 for bonding jumper gutter???


----------



## Tom45acp (Sep 6, 2011)

Nope, 310.10(H):no:


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

Damn. Having lug/supply house problems today. Thanks


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

Tom45acp said:


> Nope, 310.10(H):no:


 I don't see anything that says I can't parallel EGCs and bonding conductors smaller than 1/0/


----------



## Tom45acp (Sep 6, 2011)

don_resqcapt19 said:


> I don't see anything that says I can't parallel EGCs and bonding conductors smaller than 1/0/


I do believe you are correct, the conductors in the list are all current carrying conductors.


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

Is this the gutter the inspector wasn't supposed to care about?:jester:

250.102(C)(2) then 250.66


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

3xdad said:


> Is this the gutter the inspector wasn't supposed to care about?
> 
> 250.102(C)(2)


 . Damn!!! Got me on a couple little things, but 1 big one. Gutter bonding jumper. Any alternative solutions other than adding a 1/0 tomain grounded conductors in gutter??? I really dont want to have to take split bolt apart??


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

Did he leave a correction notice with a code ref.?


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

3xdad said:


> Did he leave a correction notice with a code ref.?


I copied on paper what he wrote


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

Can i tap 2-#2 cu thhn conductors 
On line side of neutral point in gutter with cu/al split bolts to 2 hole lug. It would give me equivalent of 1/0. ??? Cant find anything prohibiting it yet.


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

If he's looking for a 1/0 bond to the gutter, can you just tap again off of the N somewhere else (instead of split bolt) over to a lug?
.
.
.
...and it's _Dis _or Dat.:laughing:


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

3xdad said:


> If he's looking for a 1/0 bond to the gutter, can you just tap again off of the N somewhere else (instead of split bolt) over to a lug?
> .
> .
> .
> ...and it's Dis or Dat.:laughing:


I dont think so. 

http://www.iaei.org/magazine/1998/11/service-main-bonding-jumpers/


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

Maybe get rid of the split bolt and go with one of these. i see what you are say'n tho, your SH doesn't stock.

http://www.ilsco.com//TechnicalDrawing//M4030.pdf


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

Thats sweet. If this wasnt hot rush job and dealing with sticks n stones id of got that. Supply houses dontstock that stuffanymore


----------



## eds (Mar 21, 2009)

what size are your service conductors


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Cletis said:


> Hey, can i parallel 2-#2's to get a 1/0 for bonding jumper gutter???


Do you consider the gutter the service disconnect enclosure? Are you talking about the connection to ground...and to the neutral?


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*Damn!*

I can't take it anymore!! I've been reading 250.xx for freakin 3 hrs now. It's clear as F'in Mud I tell you. 

I just need a bonding jumper for my gutter on the supply side of a 400 amp parallel'd service. 

So, Can I just run a 1/0 Cu from a lug (already mounted on gutter) down to my main GEC terminal strip ???? #$T#T#[email protected]@

250.92.B I think? 

I relanded my GEC in the house panel currently. So, Can I just run the damn 1/0 cu from bare lug on gutter down to GEC terminal Bar for Christ Sake and the Love of Jesus?????? I need to sleep tonight. Inspector there 9am


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Cletis said:


> I can't take it anymore!! I've been reading 250.xx for freakin 3 hrs now. It's clear as F'in Mud I tell you.
> 
> I just need a bonding jumper for my gutter on the supply side of a 400 amp parallel'd service.
> 
> ...


You can safely do it.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*?*



RIVETER said:


> Do you consider the gutter the service disconnect enclosure? Are you talking about the connection to ground...and to the neutral?


No, the gutter is not the service disconnect. The main gec is in panel 4's terminal strip now....


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*Black*

The inspector turned me down also saying that the black conductor has to be green for the line side bonding jumper in gutter. 

I say no per 200.7, 250.30(A)(1), 250.119


----------



## eds (Mar 21, 2009)

are the service entrance conductors 2 sets of 4/0 al


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*Yes*



eds said:


> are the service entrance conductors 2 sets of 4/0 al


Yes they are


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*Ah*

Aha, I think I may be onto something. 

A supply-side bonding jumper installed on the inside of a raceway must be installed with the circuit conductors from the source enclosure to the first disconnecting means. Section 250.104(E) governs how the bonding jumper is to be installed: (1) inside the raceway, it must comply with 250.119: bare, covered, or insulated. If covered or insulated, it must be green or green with yellow stripe(s); (2) outside the raceway or enclosure, it generally cannot exceed 6 ft in length and must be routed with the raceway or enclosure. There is an exception for outside pole locations allowing the jumper to be longer than 6 ft for isolated sections of metal conduit or raceway.

So, I can run a bare 1/0 cu on external part of gutter and right down into panel #4 (left to right) where the main gec is on the terminal bar?? 

Am I right or waaaay off ?


----------



## eds (Mar 21, 2009)

parallel 4/0 would only require a #2 copper, circular mills of (2) 4/0's is less than 500


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*yep*

your right. So, I can run a # 2 from lug to gec terminal bar. I may also add some wedges on my 5 conduits this morning (4-1.25, 1-2") that may suffice to it appears as a gutter bond? I'll do both to be safe


----------

